# KIKO'S



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i have a friend that has boers & he wants to go out of them & get kiko's so i told him i would see if there are any in tenn. dose any one know of any breeders in tenn?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a good friend in Northern Arkansas that has Kikos. Im not sure if that is too far away but I thought I would mention her.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks i will tell my friend & see if he is interested i will get back to you.


----------



## M Taylor (Nov 21, 2007)

The Tallent's and Beaty's in the Wolf Creek community of Spring City both have large herds of Kiko's. Sorry i don't have contact info.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks i will tell him i did find him a kiko buck so now am trying to find him some does.


----------

